# 67 Headliner Tacking Rails and Retainer Questions



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I am taking my car apart and have come to the headliner tacking rails. 

Do these have to come out to reinstall the headliner? 

Either way, I want to take them out...it's a addiction of mine to take everything apart whether it needs it or not and clean it up ...lol...

I do not see the retainer clips available for the 67 and I am missing a few. They seem to be a one-time-use clip. I think i could do some bending on them and reuse them, but you know some will break just the same. Ames does list the 64-66 clips and they look very similar, but do not list the 67's..

Anybody have a source for the 67 clips? Can the 64-66 clips be used?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The clips look like the ones that mount the 68-72 cowl weatherstripping. 
But the tacking rails need to be mounted before the headliner, so it best to keep them in place.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Alright, As the day has gone on in the shop, I have figured some of this out. My Ames A519H - MASTER INTERIOR HARDWARE KIT comes with 16 Headliner Tack Strip Clips. I think these are the same ones they list for the 64-66 models (part# A327M). My car needs 18 however. So, I have started pulling the old one out and this is working so far...

I use 90° pick to un-bend the old clip...










Then a flat head screwdriver to work it out of the hole a bit...










Then I use a tack claw to pop it out the rest of the way. A couple flat heads would work too, but this is easier for an old guy on his knees (or a young guy with old knees)...lol...










Surely a few of these will take to being reused. The tack strips are coming out for a good freshening up! whoo-hoo!










Thanks 052 for chiming in. Do these clips look like the ones that mount the 68-72 cowl weather-stripping?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Same design but looks to be beefier. The cowl WS clips wouldn't hold the weight of the headliner


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

FYI - According to Ames, the tacking strips were screwed in place for the '67 models, not secured with the clips. Hmmm? Mine is an April car. I wouldn't think that to be an early enough model to have 66 "stuff" going on, But my kick panels are screwed in with '66 screws too (according to AMES).


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Sick467 said:


> FYI - According to Ames, the tacking strips were screwed in place for the '67 models, not secured with the clips. Hmmm? Mine is an April car. I wouldn't think that to be an early enough model to have 66 "stuff" going on, But my kick panels are screwed in with '66 screws too (according to AMES).


You da man, these old cars have alot of secrets yet to be figured out 👍


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Mine is a December 66 car and had clips too. Kansas City plant.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

KC plant for mine too.


----------

